# Forellenteich einrichten



## nikky977 (9. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin Angler (allrounder) und habe vor einen Teich zu pachten und mit dem Besitzter ist das meiste schon geklärt.

Hier ein paar fotos:














der Teich liegt in einem ganz kleinem wald in Niedersachsen in der Nähe von Hamburg und hindurch fließt ein bach,
sobald man die klappen aufmacht, somit ist immer frischwasser im teich.
Ich möchte vorher noch den Teich um min. 0,5m ausgraben weil da momentarn viel schlamm drinne ist.

Meine frage ist ob ich da forellen reinsetzten kann denn der 
Bach ist nicht der größte und da der teich von Bäumen umringt ist fallen immer 
die ganzen blätter in den Teich und im Winter setzten sich dann die Gammelgase unter der Oberfläche ab und die Forellen sterben daran.

kennt ihr tricks was man dagegen machen kann ?
oder habt ihr noch weitere bedenken ?
oder wie kann ich das Wasser aus dem Bach Testen ob es gut ist?
jedes jahr im Herbst abfischen habe ich auch nicht so große lust.

eine bedenke wäre auch noch ob ich das wasser einfach wieder hindurchfließen lassen darf...
vor einigen jahren hat der Besitzter die Klappe zu gemacht, weil er den Teich nicht verpachtet bekommen hat.
der Bach gehört dem Dorf und die genehmigung dafür solllte kein prob. werden da ich die leute sehr gut kenne.



was für fische würdet ihr darein setzten die gut überleben würden in dem Gewässer? 
so das man ein Großen angelspaß hat und die Fische auch gut schmecken wenn man sie mal mit nimmt...



Ich hoffe man kann mir Helfen und Vielen dank schonmal

gruß
Niklas



PS:
Den teich möchte ich nicht alleine Pachten sondern mit noch 4 weiteren freunden und manche von denen haben schon etwas mehr angelerfahrung und manche noch etwas weniger.
Aber alle haben einen Angelschein.


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Hmmm... also vorne weg - Hut ab für den Einsatz so etwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Finde ich mutig und prinzipell unterstütze ich sowas auch gerne mit Anerkennung.

Nun aber zu den "Problemchen" die ich leider sehe:

1)

Groß ist das Gewässer schon mal nicht. Ob man hier wirklich ernsthaft Angelcharme entstehen lassen kann?

Ich denke ihr habt es schon richtig erkannt, dass man den Teich def ausbaggern muss.... und das nicht nur 50cm, sondern mal locher auf 1,50m - 2,50m Wassertiefe (Frostschutz und generell wegen Volumen).

Ausbaggern wird teuer werden und vorallem vorher abklären was mit dem Schlamm passieren soll. Der Faulschlamm darin ist nämlich eig "Sondermüll" und muss entsprechend entsorgt werden. Gibt Bauern die sowas wegen der Phospate suchen und aufs Feld als Dünger kippen... ist aber nicht so leicht!

2)

Ihr braucht umbedingt einen Zulauf und Ablauf...sonst gammelt euch der Tümpel schnell wieder zu.

Also Genehmigung einholen und Wasserqualität checken bzw. eignung...

3)

An Fischarten würde ich gaaaaaaanz zu letzt denken.... das muss sich aus den Tatsachen ergeben. Kann passieren, dass es eher ein Schleien, Karpfen, Karauschen Loch wird... und nicht der gewünschte Privat Forellen oder Edelfischpuff... sorry für den Tiefschlag.

4)

So wie das Gelände aussieht müsst oder solltet ihr es einfrieden lassen. Sonst habt ihr schnell keine Fische mehr im neuen Teich (Schwarzangler etc.)

Sobald die spitz bekommen dass da ein Teich ist und vorallem Fische rein kommen...habt ihr ohne Umzäunung einige und mit umzäunung etwas weniger Fischdiebe...

Gruß
Fr33


----------



## Haggard (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Puh , das sieht nach verdammt viel Arbeit aus ! Frag mal den Verpächter , ob Du die Birken fällen darfst , zumindest den Großteil.
Natürlich verliert man dadurch Sichtschutz , aber es kommt mehr Wind und Sonne an den Teich.
Durch den ständigen Wasserzulauf wird es wohl gut als Salmonidengewässer nutzbar sein. Sicher , dass der dann im Winter komplett zufriert ?
Wie hoch ist denn der Wasserzufluss ? ( Liter pro Sekunde ) Vorallem im Sommer ! Wie warm wird der Teich ?

Wie groß ist der Teich ?

Wenn Ihr den ausbaggern lasst , nicht tiefer als der Ablauf des Mönches ! Bevor ausgebaggert wird , würde ich den Teich aufstauen und gucken , ob der Damm noch dicht ist.


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Je länger ich mir den "Teich" auf den Bildern angucke - umso mehr Zweifel habe ich bei dem Projekt....

Die Ausgangslage ist einfach so -  dass sehr sehr viel Arbeit ansteht, bis aus dem "sorry" Froschtümpel ein annehmbares Angelkleingewässer wird......


----------



## Marcel1993 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Danke erstmal an die schnellen antworten.

ich bin der 2. in dieser lustigen schlammbuddlertruppe  die dieses "Projekt" planen in angriff zu nehmen.

Denke einige Sachen wurden noch nicht genannt. Die die Situation etwas klarer machen, Wir haben nicht vor daraus einen super tollen angel teich zu machen das gibt ja die lage garnicht her und das haben wir auch garnicht vor.

Unser Problem ist, wir sind alles Jungangler zw 17 und 20 Jahren die hier schon länger nach einer Möglichkeit suchen etwas zu fischen ohne 50km an die elbe zu fahren. In unserer näheren Umgebung (max 20km) gibt es ein Moor wo man ausschließlich Karauschen angeln aknn bis einem die dinger sniost wo wieder raus kommen (braucht kein mensch) und die Wümme, die aber seit dem Rückgang der Aalbestände nur noch zur Bachforrelen fischerei genutzt werden. Diese angelei ist 1. sehr saison und wetter abhänging und 2. in einem max 1,2 tief (in löchern ) sonst vlt 30cm und max 3m breiten lauf sehr schwierig. 

Daher suchen wir in 1. linie eine möglichkeit einer ein Gruppe ( wir alles gute freunde) einmal unserem Hobby dem Angeln nachzukmmen ohne in Nuturschutzgebieten zu Angeln oder 50km nach habmurg zu fahren wo wieder Erlaubnisscheine benötigt werden an vielen stellen. Sonst bleibt nur der forrellepuff was natürlich mal ganz nett sit aber auf dauer doch sehr eintönig.

Daher kam uns diese idee da mal ordentlich ranzuklotzen.

Es geht jetzt für uns in 1. linie darum ob es dort überhaupt möglich sei ein fischbestand zu halten, unanhängig erstmal von Arten da wir erstmal sehen wie teif wir das bekommen und drum herum und den Ein und Ausgang prepariert bekommen. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## nikky977 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Vielen dank schonmal für die Tpps.



> Wie hoch ist denn der Wasserzufluss ? ( Liter pro Sekunde ) Vorallem im Sommer ! Wie warm wird der Teich ?



wie kann ich das den messen wieviel lieter da durchfließen ?

und wie kann ich generell die Werte von dem Wasser messen bzw. welche brauche ich um zu wissen ob das wasser gut geignet ist ?



@Fr33
Vielen dank das du zu deinen Bedenken auch immer schon ein Lösungsvorschlag dazu geschrieben hast.




> Die Ausgangslage ist einfach so -  dass sehr sehr viel Arbeit ansteht,  bis aus dem "sorry" Froschtümpel ein annehmbares Angelkleingewässer  wird......



wir sind Viele leute die da mithelfen und Jung (bedeutet wir haben viel Zeit und energy) und Es muss auch nicht unbedingt das Paradies sein.
Aber von der Lage ist es einfach der Traum und es gibt hier einfach keine alternativen zum Angeln.




> Ausbaggern wird teuer werden und vorallem vorher abklären was mit dem  Schlamm passieren soll. Der Faulschlamm darin ist nämlich eig  "Sondermüll" und muss entsprechend entsorgt werden. Gibt Bauern die  sowas wegen der Phospate suchen und aufs Feld als Dünger kippen... ist  aber nicht so leicht!



nunja es wird nicht einfach da mit einen Bagger ran zu fahren da der teich mit Bäumen eingekreist ist und die großen dürfen wir bestimmt nicht fällen.

wir sind aber 10 leute die an 2 wochenenden mit anpacken würden und da sollte man doch einiges schaffen.



Ich freue mich auch sehr über weitere bedenken oder Tipps
und freue mich schon auf die Antworten.


----------



## Klinke (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*



nikky977 schrieb:


> Vielen dank schonmal für die Tpps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ich würde da eher 10 Leute sehen die an mind. 20 Wochenenden anpacken...Schon mal Schlamm mit ner Schubkarre weg gefahren? 
Für mich wäre dieses Projekt etwas zu ambitioniert, da bin ich ehrlich...


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Hallo nochmal,

unterschätzt die Sache nicht. 10 Mann klingt erstmal viel... aber ihr werden da Kubikmeterweise nassen Schlamm aus dem Tümpel kratzen müssen. Per Hand wird das Wochen dauern und keine 2 Wochenenden....

Das ist ne fieße Buckellei.... bevor ihr da einen Spatenstich macht, überlegt und plant es gut durch!

Zum Thema Wasserqualität... Probe nehmen und mit Teststäbchen (gibts im Aqarienhandel) oder mit der Probe zum nächsten Zoofachgeschäft mit Aquaristik gehen und die Sache durchchecken lassen....

Folgende Werte sollten ermittelt werden:

PH, O2, KH, GH, Wasser Temp, Nitrat und Nitritwerte (vorallem wenn der Bach durch bewirtsch. Felder geht...)

Zudem auf Metalle wie Kupfer (schädlich für Krebse), Blei, Quecksilber usw. testen lassen....


----------



## Marcel1993 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

dieser bach entspring max 2km oberhalb. Ist das auch dann ein großes thema ? 

Wie aucf dem 3. foto zu sehen sit die bezeichung bach schon naja sagen wir mal ambitioniert^^


----------



## nikky977 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

eine frage ist für mich grade weiterhin noch wichtig.

Wie kann ich messen wieviel lieter Wasser da pro Sekunde durchfließt.


----------



## Haggard (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Am Einlauf ein Eimer drunter stellen und messen wie viel Liter in  X Sekunden reingehen


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Oder Liter in der Stunde.....der Bach sah nicht gerade voll aus...


----------



## Franky (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Sowas ließe sich Pimaldaumen in etwa ganz grob abschätzen... Such Dir ein möglichst gerades Stück "Bach" aus (1 m lang) und ermittel die durchschnittliche Breite (in m, z. B. 1,20 m). Danach ermittelst Du die durchschnittliche Maximaltiefe (ebenfalls in m, z. B. 0,25 m). Nun kannst Du annähernd den Querschnitt errechnen (Breite x Tiefe / 2) und kennst in etwa das Volumen von 1 m Bach: 1 m * 1,2m * 0,25 m / 2 = 0,15 m³ (150 l)
Jetzt brauchst Du noch die ungefähre Fliessgeschwindigkeit auf diese Stück. Dazu ein Kork (o. ä.) den Meter entlangschwimmen lassen und die Zeit messen, z. B. 5 s.
Also brauchen diese 150 l ca. 5 s, um einen Meter hinter sich zu bringen. Im Schnitt sind das also ganz grob 30 l/s Zufluss in den Tümpel...
Es gibt aber wohl auch spezielle Absperrvorrichtungen, die einen definierten Auslass haben, mittels dessen das ganze ziemlich genau gemessen werden kann. Aber das wird für eine Grobschätzung nicht notwendig sein.

PS: mit der oben erwähnten Methode habe ich die Menge an Erde bestimmt, die ich zum Auffüllen meines Grundstücks brauchte. Das hat auf den Kubikdezimeter genau gestimmt!!! (waren insg. 28 m³....)

Was Erdbewegungen angeht kann ich Dir sehr wohl voraussagen: das ist nicht ohne!!!!! Gerade nasses Zeugs ist tonnenschwer und extrem mühlselig. Jede maschinelle Hilfe, und sei es eine Fräse zum Auflockern, bringt Erleichterung. 

Ich bin da aber extrem bei Haggard und sehe echte Probleme bei der Tiefe des Tümpels. Vertiefen nicht ohne weitere Eingriffe des Abflusses möglich (Mönch MUSS an tiefster Stelle sitzen = Tiefe des Auslasses). Sprecht das nicht nur mit dem Verpächter ab sondern auch mit der zuständigen Behörde! Die sind - egal in welchem Bundesland - extrem pienzig wenn da bauliche Veränderungen vorgenommen werden!


----------



## nikky977 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

@ franky

Vielen dank für die methode...
eine abschätzung reicht mir vollig aus.
so werde ich das machen.

und wenn ich das wassser dann in den Teich lasse dann werde ich die ganauen zahlen ausrechnen um zu wissen wie lange es dauert bis das wasser einmal ausgetauscht ist.


ich habe jetzt mal eine liste erstellt für meine Kollegen die mithelfen möchten.
was so beachtet werden muss.:



> folgende Sachen müssen am Teich noch erledigt werden.
> 
> -Wasserprobe vom Bach nehmen
> -Einlauf/Ablauf frei machen (wenn möglich mit kleinem "Wasserfall")
> ...


habe ich (wichtige) Punkte vergessen ?



Ihr habt mir schon sehr weitergeholfen und troz der Vielen Bedenken will ich es jetzt noch um so mehr


----------



## ayron (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

7, 5 und 2 solltest du als erstes klären...... was bringt dir das Loch wenn du es nicht füllen kannst

Edit ah ich sehe du editierst noch Fleißig


----------



## nikky977 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

ja habe ausversehen zu früh auf antworten geklickt und es direckt editiert...

aber da war wohl einer zu schnell 
jetzt ist die liste ohne zahlen und in einer besseren reinfolge


----------



## smithie (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*



> Einlauf/Ablauf frei machen (wenn möglich mit kleinem "Wasserfall")


Das hilft natürlich auch.
Noch mehr O2 bringst Du ins Wasser, wenn sich der Zulauf an Steinen bricht und so quasi in den Teich "plätschert".


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Das Problem werden die ganzen Genehmigungen sein, je nach dem wo das Gewässer liegt.....


----------



## nikky977 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

die idee mit dem Stein ist gut.

Welche genehmigungen brauche ich denn alle ?

den vor paar Jahren war das ja ein Teich wo der Bach durchfgelaufen ist und der Pächter hat einfach nur aufgehört und deswegen wurde das Wasser abgelassen.

das gute ist ich wohne auf einem sehr sehr kleinem Dorf und dieser bach hat heißt "Dorfbach" und der entsprinkt kurz vor unserem teich und fließt durch das dorf und endet im Moor und verteilt sich da.

es gibt keinen anderen teich vor oder nach uns der mit diesem bach verbunden ist.

und die leute (Burgermeister etc besitzter) kennen ich alle Persöhnlich.


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Es geht darum, ob das Gewässer / Bach eventuell in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt etc.

Umbauten von Bachläufen etc. benötigen eine Genehmigung etc. Gräbst du da fleissig rum und die falschen Brüder bekommen davon wind, kann die Sache teuer werden und euren Plan könnt ihr vergessen....

Daher anfangs viele viele Infos einholen....


----------



## Tommy-Boy (11. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Hoi!

Also, ich würde ganz simpel erst einmal den Vorbesitzer/-benutzer ausquetschen, er sollte Dir ja einiges beantworten können.

Sprich, hatte er alle notwendigen Genehmigungen, hat er den Teich ausgebaggert, und wie ging das vonstatten, gab es Frostprobleme, welche Fische usw. usw.

Immerhin war das Gewässer ja in der gleichen Nutzung, die Ihr jetzt anstrebt...

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## aalopa (11. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

wenn dort nur schlamm und laub drinn ist kann mann mit ner güllepumpe den mist absaugen kommt billiger als baggern und geht relatif schnell ihr kennt wohl nen paar landwirte eifach mal fragen 
aber aufpassen das nichts drinn ist das die pumpe verstopft oder gar kaputt macht 
mfg aus buxte


----------



## nikky977 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

so wir haben mit dem besitzter gesprochen und er will den Teich selber vorher ausheben (die Idee war von ihm)

und er hat vor 3 wochen bei den Behörden einen Antrag gestellt das bachwasser nutzten zu dürfen etc.
und seit dem warten wir 
und auch nachtelefonieren hat es nicht beschleunigt.


ich Informiere euch wenn die genehmigung durch ist und stelle die Fotos rein wenn der Teich fertig ist.


----------



## LenSch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*

Viel Erfolg! Ich hoffe für euch das es klappt! Die Location sieht auf den Fotos ja schonmal ganz Nett aus


----------



## antonio (30. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich einrichten*



nikky977 schrieb:


> die idee mit dem Stein ist gut.
> 
> Welche genehmigungen brauche ich denn alle ?
> 
> ...



die wichtigste und schwierigste genehmigung dürfte das wasserentnahmerecht sein, wenn nicht schon vom besitzer vorhanden.
und da kannst du den bürgermeister noch so gut kennen.
es kann auch sein, daß die genehmigung ne begrenzung von x liter pro sekunde enthält.
wenn dieser wert sehr gering ist dann kann es passieren, daß es gar nicht ausreichend ist für den teich.

antonio


----------

